# Divagações sobre o "Meteolouco"



## olheiro (27 Fev 2008 às 17:26)

*A força do MeteoPT enquanto manifestação cívica*

Há muitos anos que acompanho com grande interesse, ao ponto de ser, por vezes, incomprendido por familiares e amigos a evolução da meteorologia, nomeadamente nas suas expressões mais severas.Nunca hesitei em trocar uma boa noite de descanso, por umas centenas de quilómetros de condução e assistir já de madrugada à queda de um monumental nevão em Viseu, em Oleiros, em Vila Nova de Paiva, em Trancoso, em Pitões des Júnias, no Sabugal, nos Fóios, no Soito, em Marvão, na Serra de Freita, em São Macario,  nos mais diversos locais de Portugal ... mas nunca me dei ao incómodo de ir à Serra da Estrela....local que bem conheço  porque sou oriundo de uma localidade serrana e a neve na Serra, constituir, ao tempo da minha juventude não um fenomeno mas uma expressão normal da "madre natura"  no período de Outubro a Maio.

A desatenção e os maus tratos que a Serra da Estrela tem recebido por parte das autoridades oficiais e de quém a visita,em invasões de milhares de pessoas que por ali passam, por vezes de forma desbragada, a ausência de investimentos que atenuem o impacto dessas mesmas visitas, apostando em acessibilidades mais inovadoras e menos prejudiciais para o ambiente serrano, tem contribuído para que o seu encanto vá esmorecendo.

Por isso mesmo hoje grande parte dos praticantes de desportos de Inverno das vilas e cidades da Beira Serra, fogem para Gredos, Pirinéus ou Alpes franceses.

Para mim estes fenómenos ganham outra dimensão quando ocorrem fora  dos locais normais, em situações meteorológicas não previstas e aí a comoção toca-nos profundamente e a natureza faz-nos sentir privilegiados. Uma Aldeia Alentejana coberta de branco  deixa-nos sem respiração. Ver a serra mais alta de Portugal com neve pelo menos no Inverno é algo que o nosso subconsciente já banalizou.

A neve caída em 2006 e 2007 cá pelo Sul provocando essa comoção ajudou a um interesse renovado por este tipo de situações  sobretudo junto das classes etárias mais jovens. E alastrou esse interesse de uma forma crescente por outras áreas que têm a ver com o clima regional e mundial despertando a necessidade de comungar experiências, esclarecer dúvidas aprofundar conhecimentos, gerando um movimento crescente de participação cívica na discussão sem peias de temas até há pouco tabús ou desinteressantes para o resto da Sociedade.

Esse movimento de opinião tem participantes de várias origens ao nível do saber, congregando académicos, universitários, autodidactas de todo o país, de Espanha, do Brasil e da comunidade portuguesa no mundo e curiosos como eu, mas com uma vontade imensa de aprender, ao mesmo tempo que serve de elemento forçosamente escrutinador da informação pública que nos é dada,o que também é manifestamente saudável para as entidades sobre quem é exercido esse escrutínio.

A força catalizadora deste movimento - o MeteoPT -está pois no bom caminho, conduzido e moderado com um grande sentido de responsabilidade embora permitindo a irreverência quanto baste por forma a  garantir um desejável pacto entre a juventude e alegria do Fórum e a credibilidade de que nunca poderá abdicar.

Estamos perante uma poderosa manifestação de participação cívica pouco comum no Portugal de hoje. Saravah !!!!


----------



## Thomar (27 Fev 2008 às 21:45)

*Re: A força do MeteoPT enquanto manifestação cívica*

Muito boa a tua Intervenção!!! 

Num texto simples, resumiste alguns dos meus pensamentos sobre o que é um apaixonado  (como Eu, que sou conhecido no meu trabalho por ser o homem do tempo  ) pela meteorologia em Portugal, sejam fenómenos extremos ou não!


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Fev 2008 às 00:51)

*Re: A força do MeteoPT enquanto manifestação cívica*

Boas noites:
-Também tu Brutus Olheiro?
Eu também já fiz Kms para apanhar um bom nevão.Comecei a fazê-los  há 40 anos atrás, quando o meu Pai pegava na frágil viatura, pegava na família e " aí vamos à neve".Ao Marão e ao Gerês , mas de quando em vez,bastava ir à serra da Agrela (411m),concelho de S.Tirso ,arredores do Porto e biblicamente até à porta de minha casa nevou, como nevou à porta de muita gente em 2006 e em menor escala em  2007.É que  o meu Pai pôs-me o bichinho.Ele sabia onde,como e quando encontrar neve.Nunca exerceu funções profissionais na área.
Continuo a fazê-lo ao longo da minha vida.Também eu pego na família, nos amigos e "aqui vamos nós" e hoje é tão fácil ir a todo lado,  mas  à Serra da Estrela já há mais de 20 anos que lá não vou. Pelas razões que tão bem enumeraste.
Afinal há gente como eu.
É aqui que começa a força do MeteoPT onde vamos vendo vidas parecidas com as nossas quando  "pensávamos  que éramos casos  isolados e no entanto não éramos  os únicos a olhar o céu".


----------



## vitamos (28 Fev 2008 às 10:51)

*Re: A força do MeteoPT enquanto manifestação cívica*

É com um enorme prazer que não vou aqui esboçar um único raciocínio! Simplesmente porque o nosso caro Olheiro disse tudo aquilo que eu eventualmente poderia dizer sobre o MeteoPT!

Bem Haja caro Olheiro


----------



## olheiro (6 Out 2008 às 20:04)

*o sinal dos tempos/os sinais dos tempos*

Continuo a seguir com a maior atenção (por vezes a decifrar), as leituras e algumas das conclusões que os insignes foristas mais preparados, nos continuam a dar sobre as suas previsões do tempo que fará (ou não) no continente e ilhas, sobretudo no que diz respeito à eventual ocorrência de fenómenos extremos.

Por vezes fico surpreendido pela leitura um pouco desproporcionada entre o que alguns foristas desejam e o que acontece um pouco por todo o país, nomeadamente, no país dos que trabalham a terra e dela vivem,  ou exercem funções que pela sua natureza dispensam fenómenos extremos que condicionem o seu dia a dia ou até as suas próprias vidas.

"Que pena que aquela frente gorda de água e com raios e coriscos não nos caia em cima e vá bater a Valência...os espanhóis é que têm sorte" ou então "o que é bom é na Grécia com meio metro de neve no Peloponeso".

Como súmula desses incidentes meteorológicos extremos o resultado é quase sempre traduzido em culturas destruídas, rios que galgam as margens e provocam milhões de prejuízos, para não falar da perda de vidas humanas.

Dir-se-á: é a natureza no seu espendor (mau ou bom)...opinião distante.

Dirão outros: há gente que nasceu para sofrer... opinião egoísta e cínica.

Outros poderão ainda legìtimamente acrescentar: Este "olheiro" sempre nos saíu cá um demagogo....opinião latente.

Todas estas opiniões poderão estar certas...mas às vezes quando olho e oiço o meu velho hortelão a algaraviar no meio das suas couves, alhos e cebolas,  a queixar-se das suas artroses e a prenunciar..."ainda vamos ter o mês bem molhado" e lhé pergunto se vai ou não chover muito...ele responde-me com a sabedoria dos anos e quase enigmàticamente ..."que chova o bastante para que o nosso pão não endureça"...

E daqui poderá comprender-se o facto  de que afastados por duas, três ou mais gerações das nossas origens, sintamos do alto das nossas confortáveis torres  ou térreas casas devidamente protegidas ,tanto frenesim, por algo que, certamente, fará descer a tristeza sobre muita gente anónima ou, até o luto, em famílias cuja alternativa é continuar até cair o próximo...

A Vida num ou noutro tom será sempre assim...mas sobre a desgraça dos outros não se cantam loas....

Gosto da chuva, da neve (desta, sobretudo em locais inesperados), gosto do frio....não tanto do calor....mas paradoxalmente a tudo quanto atrás disse, também gosto de fenómenos extremos...estranho...será este um mal que persegue os "urbanos" mal amanhados ?

Passem bem e sejam felizes...


----------



## stormy (6 Out 2008 às 20:22)

*Re: o sinal dos tempos/os sinais dos tempos*

é verdade que menosprezamos a sabedoria popular..gostaria de saber como certas pessoas de outros tempos conseguem dizer se o mes vai ou nao ser chuvoso,ventoso,etc 
toda a gente faz os seus juizos morais ou imorais sobre a meteorologia a ciencia ou a sopa da vizinha lizete os juizos nao sao nem verdadeiros nem falsos dai as confusoes o diabo e até deus o que é bom para uns é mau para outros o que um faz bem o outro desfaz.
a critica nao é má , o que é mau é ignorar e o exagero nao é mais do que uma exaltaçao da paixao que temos dentro de nós sobre um assunto.


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2008 às 20:55)

*Re: o sinal dos tempos/os sinais dos tempos*

É sem dúvida paradoxal, aquilo que expões.

Mas não és o único que assim pensa.
Quantas vezes já desejei eu uma valente trovoada e granizo, enquanto ia com o meu avô botar a água às batatas? Aquilo que eu desejava, iria regalar os meus olhos e satisfazer o meu desejo por fenómenos assim. Mas iria também pôr fim à colheita de uma leira pintada com a flor do batatal.
Dava comigo muitas vezes a pensar: "Fogo, serei eu uma pessoa assim tão má que só está bem com o mal dos outros?". E ficava a remoer contra mim mesmo.


Entretanto descobri o *meteopt* e fiquei mais aliviado por não ser o único com tão maus pensamentos!

Agora a sério. Se pôr um lado gostamos nós de chuva, trovoada, neve, etc, que danificam muitas vezes as culturas, e causam perdas materiais e até humanas, por outro, há quem desejasse que o sol brilhasse todos os dias, e que todos os dias fossem dias de verão. (Creio que parte da população citadina pensa assim).
Ora não serão eles tão ou piores que nós?
Afinal que cultura se dá com um tempo sempre soalheiro e sem humidade?
Perante isto, muitos dirão: "Ok, que chova esporadicamente, mas à noite que é quando estamos a dormir."
Mas não é com precipitação esporádica que se enchem os rios, e se lavam as terras.

Por isso, não creio que sejamos assim tão maus!


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Out 2008 às 03:10)

*Re: o sinal dos tempos/os sinais dos tempos*



olheiro disse:


> ...mas às vezes quando olho e oiço o meu velho hortelão a algaraviar no meio das suas couves, alhos e cebolas,  a queixar-se das suas artroses e a prenunciar..."ainda vamos ter o mês bem molhado" e lhé pergunto se vai ou não chover muito...ele responde-me com a sabedoria dos anos e quase enigmàticamente ..."que chova o bastante para que o nosso pão não endureça"...
> 
> Gosto da chuva, da neve (desta, sobretudo em locais inesperados), gosto do frio...mas paradoxalmente a tudo quanto atrás disse, também gosto de fenómenos extremos...



Seja benvindo com a sua prosa.
Já cá fazia falta.
E diga lá excelência ,que mal haverá em ser atraído pelo extremo?
Eu tenho essa atracção nata.
E devo confessar que já regozigei com extremos que acabaram muito mal:
-O mais célebre será a queda da ponte de Entre-os-Rios:
Nesse Inverno de 5 cheias na Ribeira do Porto, quando chegados aos inícios de Março, os modelos apontavam para uma previsão de precipitação persistente e por vários dias para toda a bacia do Douro eu não conti a euforia.Na altura , lembro-me de dizer de mim para comim,é agora que a água vai invadir as margens de verdade ,já que todas as cheias anteriores tinham sido de pouca monta e quase todas de apenas um dia e agora já estará tudo de sobreaviso... 
E nesse 4 de Março de tanta chuva por mim festejada ,
dá-se a desgraça.
Por momentos paralisei.
A  desgraça de outros ricocheteava com os meus anseios.
Ainda hoje, esse dia é-me especial.
Ainda hoje ,penso nessas vítimas ,coisa extrema, desaparecidas,sem sequer direito a funeral ,
num dia de extremas precipitações por mim religiosamente esperadas.
A  vida encerra também estas contradições...
Daí, a sua riqueza!


----------



## Vince (12 Out 2008 às 01:08)

*Re: o sinal dos tempos/os sinais dos tempos*



olheiro disse:


> Gosto da chuva, da neve (desta, sobretudo em locais inesperados), gosto do frio....não tanto do calor....mas paradoxalmente a tudo quanto atrás disse, também gosto de fenómenos extremos...estranho...será este um mal que persegue os "urbanos" mal amanhados ?



Também já estava com saudades do "Olheiro" e dos seus post's. 
Embora não pareça à primeira vista, para mim este é um dos post's mais interessantes no fórum desde há bastante tempo. E que se forem a ver com atenção, levanta uma série de questões, filosóficas certamente, sobre o que é o MeteoPT, sobre o que andamos todos afinal a fazer por aqui, quem somos nós e porque é que gostamos e nos sentimos bem em estar por aqui a falar uns com os outros. Porque é que temos pessoas dos 15 aos 75 no fórum, o que andamos a fazer e como viemos aqui parar. Porquê ? 
Responder a isto será uma enorme seca filosófica, mas vezes não são vezes, e aqui vai:

A atracção pelo extremo que a maioria de nós temos e que a generalidade das pessoas fora de fóruns como este pouco ou nada compreenderá, em que desejamos ardentemente o extremo e desejamos simultaneamente que nada de mal aconteça a ninguém, é de facto um paradoxo que muitas vezes se transforma até num dilema moral. 

Não é raro alguns de nós nalguns dos seguimentos, depois ao lermos nos meios de comunicação social algumas notícias de destruição e prejuízo ou pior ainda, a dor, acabarmos por engolir bastante em seco e com sabor bastante azedo aquilo que desejávamos umas horas antes. 

Não sei se será assim com todos, julgo que será com a maioria, mas para mim, há vezes em que isso se transforma até em algo psicologicamente doloroso. Ainda hoje vi o nosso amigo "Levante" a reagir da mesma forma, ele ao acompanhar toda a última madrugada no que viu ao largo do Algarve e na zona de Cadiz transformou-se,  passando (o tal paradoxo) de um provável desejo para um alívio, uma reviravolta psicológica, que eu  pessoalmente também tenho imensas vezes, e confesso que acho saudável que todos tenhamos estas reviravoltas.

Ora, isso leva-nos a uma série de questões, já um bocado psicológicas e filosóficas. Seremos simplesmente malucos ? Bom, eu acho que não, pelo menos foi a essa conclusão que cheguei 

Eu tenho a mania de me questionar sobre tudo o que me rodeia, sobre tudo o que penso e faço.  Não só questionar, como escrutinar. E já há uns anos atrás que pensei um pouco nisto tudo, em tentar encontrar uma resposta, o que faziam milhões de pessoas em todo o mundo em comunidades como esta terem tal atracção pela natureza extrema, das simples trovoadas aos tornados ou aos furacões, e depois muitas dessas mesmas pessoas entrarem num flip-flop psicológico com as consequências eventualmente dramáticas daquilo que tanto gostam de ver e acompanhar?  Mistério. Quando foi o Furacão Ike fomos aqui no meteoPT assomados por um drama destes. Quando montámos a IkeTV de repente começámos no fórum a perceber que a iniciativa estava a ter repercussão global, espalhava-se o nosso link de forma "virulenta", chegavam visitas a essa página de todo o mundo, dezenas de milhares, da Ásia à América. Depois de alguma discussão interna decidimos que (e com o tal dilema moral) que teríamos que arranjar forma de capitalizar esta audiência para quem necessitava de ajuda nos trópicos por causa dos furacões. Depois de uns contactos infrutíferos com alguns países que achámos mais necessitados que outros, especialmente Cuba, país qual nunca obtivemos resposta, decidimos criar um banner para a cruz vermelha inglesa que tinha uma campanha para a região e apontámos assim o tráfego para lá. Foi uma forma psicológica de resolver o tal paradoxo, se calhar e mais provável com resultados irrelevantes, mas pelo menos serviu para tranquilidade pessoal.

Regressando ao tópico, porque é que estamos todos aqui, e gostamos disto e dos extremos, depois de muito pensar, e tentando fazer uma auto-psicanálise eu cheguei à conclusão que tudo se deve à natureza humana de gostar do que é belo, do que é arte. O Humano tem sempre um enorme fascínio pela beleza, e toda a história da arte humana é reflexo disso. 

Posso estar totalmente errado, todos nós teremos certamente motivações diferentes no enorme e complexo pântano mental humano dedicado a esta e outras áreas, mas julgo que pelo menos uns 90% das pessoas que andam por aqui são pessoas que lentamente descobriram ao longo das suas vidas uma certa tranquilidade e fascínio ao observar os céus e as nuvens e os fenómenos meteorológicos que vão ocorrendo.

A diferença é que ao contrário de tantos outros que gostam das mais variadas formas de arte, mais ou menos abstractas, nós por aqui gostamos de uma arte criada pela natureza, gostamos de nos sentar numa colina e ver as nuvens a nascer, a evoluir e a morrer, gostamos de ver as cores do sol, a electricidade que a natureza descarrega com tanta facilidade sobre nós e que nos custa tanto a gerar. No fundo gostamos de ver o que é bonito, gostamos da mais extraordinária e pura das artes, a que é criada pela natureza. Não somos portanto malucos nem criminosos por apreciar esta arte e beleza, que é simplesmente a melhor das artes.

O problema moral para nós é que enquanto um artista como o Picasso ( e milhares de outros) para dar largos ao seu génio criativo na arte apreciada por tantos destruiu repetidas vezes a sua própria família sem que ninguém se incomode especialmente com isso quando aprecia as obras ou compra as obras, a natureza muitas vezes destrói também, mas em muito maior e temível escala, especialmente quando resolve ser criativa, majestosa e esmagadora. 

Seremos portanto malucos em apreciar as obras de arte da natureza ? Eu, no tal dilema moral que por vezes me aflige, cheguei à conclusão que não. 

Cheguei à conclusão que estamos muito acima da maioria das pessoas que nos rodeiam, nós admiramos a mais bela das artes, a que é criada pela natureza, mas sobretudo, porque a par desse fascínio temos o maior e mais humilde respeito por ela. E desde que esse respeito nunca acabe, sinceramente, acho que eu e a maioria de nós por aqui, apesar destes paradoxos,  mantemos-nos num nível muito acima de respeito e admiração pelo nosso mundo e planeta em que vivemos do que a maioria dos nossos concidadãos. E por isso, desde que a respeite, dificilmente terei complexos de culpa por apreciar a natureza no seu esplendor. De vez em quando engulo em seco quando vejo a fúria da natureza que paradoxalmente tanto admiro, mas desde há muito que não me sinto culpado por isso, apenas um humilde apreciador, paciente e respeitador.


*Arte na natureza*









*Arte num Museu*
Exposição sobre o ânus em Serralves em Julho de 2006









*PS: Eu sei que a utilização destas imagens para comparação foram injustas, maldosas, falaciosas e até de mau gosto para a arte no geral, do qual eu sou até um regular e grande apreciador e consumidor, mas usei-as apenas para reforçar o que disse e para agitar/provocar um pouco as consciências. E afinal a arte (dos rabos) em questão é só por si muito provocativa, os autores até devem agradecer por esta reciclagem da provocação para outros fins.*


----------



## Hazores (12 Out 2008 às 15:21)

*Re: o sinal dos tempos/os sinais dos tempos*

o post do olheiro está realmente espectacular, pelo menos acho que nos faz pensar, ou deveria nos fazer!
uma coisa é certa não é só os urbanos que esperam que aconteçam extremos, mas todos os que gostam de fenomenos da natureza, pois como um meteorogista disse:"prever bom tempo, não tem piada nenhuma" mas como  referiu também e concordo plenamente:" nunca estamos a salvo de aparecerem os extremos e nós (meteorolistas) temos que estar atentos e prevenir as populações e colocá-las em alerta",   eu acrescentaria e para as pessoas que apreciam e respeitam a natureza à que aproveitar essas situações e esperar que nada aconteça às populações.

mas o pior de tudo isto, é a comunicação Social, que aproveita as calamidades para se auto promoverem, paracendo que gostam de dar noticas sobre mortos e estragos provocados pelo mau tempo, mas por vezes a natureza dá uma bofetada de luva branca que foi o caso de um furacão que estava para passar pelos açores à 1 ou 2 anos atrás(descupem mas já não me lembro bem a data), sei que todas as televisões colocaram jornalistas cá pois ia ser uma grande desgraça, felizmento passou apenas pela ilha de santa maria sem provocar danos relevantes, e ficaram todos tristes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2008 às 15:40)

*Re: o sinal dos tempos/os sinais dos tempos*

Vince tantas questões e opiniões, até dá para um congresso subordinado ao tema: "O que leva as pessoas a gostarem do extremo e sentirem-se auto-culpabilizadas", Sábado dia 28 de Fevereiro de 2009 no auditório da CGD. 

Todos nós aqui, no fórum gostamos de extremos, mas se esse extremo ocorre e causa prejuízos materiais ou pessoais entramos numa espiral de auto-culpabilização, sentimo-nos culpados pelo ocorrido, já várias vezes senti isto, quando falo em situações extremas. Ontem o meu vizinho "Levante" dizia-me ainda bem que ocorreu no mar foram 8 horas seguidas de relâmpagos, se eu disse-lhe mas não choveu e mostrei a minha indignação por não ter ocorrido, mas na realidade se tivesse atingido terra, 8 horas seguidas, seria um caso muito sério e grave,e é aí que entraríamos nessa espiral de auto-culpabilização. 

A situação mais extrema que vivi foi o dia 13 de Outubro de 1989, faz 19 anos amanhã, nesse dia uma violenta tempestade atingiu entre o Sotavento entre Faro e Tavira, muitos pre´juízos materiais. Tinha 9 anos e estava na escola primária, lembro-me que os trovões rebentavam como bombas, chovia imenso, fui espreitar à janela, na rua só se via água e continuava a subir, por volta das 18 horas veio o carro dos bombeiros retiraram-nos da escola e levaram-nos a casa. Esse dia ficou gravado na memória.

A partir desse dia e durante alguns anos fiquei com medo e pavor das trovoadas, até que com o passar dos anos esse medo ou receio foi passando, mas não apagou-se totalmente, cada vez que faz daquelas trovoadas fortes que estremecem tudo o medo regressa, mas o fascínio que agora tenho por esses fenómenos faz-me ultrapassar esse medo, e hoje em dia, tenho um grande respeito pelas trovoadas.

Para concluir, acima de tudo é o respeito que sentimos pela natureza, a paixão que passar horas a fio, a ver imagens de satélite, previsões, ver modelos, seguir o radar, depois mostramos o nosso contentamento ou as nossas frustações, e quando algo de extremo acontece lá vem à nossa mente, achas que é isto que gostas, e assim vai girando a vida de mero amador que tem como paixão a meteorologia.


----------



## olheiro (25 Out 2008 às 22:28)

*Re: o sinal dos tempos/os sinais dos tempos*

Aos caros foristas pedirei desculpa por voltar à "vaca fria" ou seja a repor a discussão nos seus primórdios, tendo em conta que nem sempre o talento acompanha a nossa capacidade comunicacional  ou as intenções que nela concentramos e certamente ter sido esse o meu (exclusivo problema).

Pala leitura das comunicações  dos colegas que tiveram a amabilidade de enriquecer o "post" inicial, diria ou fàcilmente chegaria à conclusão de que todos estávamos a dizer o mesmo. E daí à unanimidade ser um passo e não merecer mais discussão porque o óbvio é o que é...e inevitàvelmente cairíamos em lugares vazios. 

Vejamos:

 - é indiscutível que em comum temos o facto de gostarmos de fenómenos meteorológicos extremos

- é comum o sentimento paradoxal (quase de culpa) que todos nós sentimos quando têm consequências nefastas em termos humanos ou materiais... e nem por isso abdicarmos de desejar que os mesmos, enquanto fenómenos, se repitam.

- e renova-se em cada ano que passa a expectativa de que ocorra neste bocadinho de sudoeste a cheirar os adocicados odores africanos, a expectativa de algo que nos aproxime das fantásticas cenas das estepes geladas ou das extensas florestas cobertas de neve....

Eu partilho igualmente  de tais sonhos (a idade não me vence), ainda que sabendo que a ocorrer algo semelhante, será algo de excepcional, quiçá impossível...mas ainda que por escassas horas, extremamente desejável.

Ao longo da minha vida tive a sorte de viver, por mais de uma vez, tais ambiências nos diversos países do mundo que têm a a visita habitual, dos frios extremos, dos ventos calamitosos....só ainda não vivi a fúria de um furacão ou tufão....e também já não tenho vontade de tal.

Mas ouvi a muitos amigos nesses países a referência ao nosso bom  clima ....doce, suave, moderado....sem o percalço destes caprichos naturais....e daí que comprenda, para além de outras razões, que o nosso país lentamente esteja a ser ocupado no Sul, por Alemães e Nórdicos, no Centro Norte por Holandeses e Alemães para não falar na tradicional presença inglesa no Douro e no Algarve....e na compra intensiva pelos espanhóis da margem esquerda do Guadiana....

Pargunto: não seremos nós, amantes da meteorologia assanhada, um bando estranho, colorido, saudàvelmente louco, de urbanos mal amanhados, saudosos de um tempos que os nossos avós viveram e a nós já não são dados???

O que nós queremos afinal (ao que parece) é que neste país que amamos tal como é, mas em que o alcatrão das auto-estradas e o avanço louco dos centros urbanos nos vão tirando os amplos espaços, o que nós queremos é voltar a ter a felicidade de ver umas giestas dobradas pelo sincelo,de ver a serra que se avista lá de casa, coberta pelo manto alvo de um nevão, de olhar com surpresa e regalo o riacho onde apanhávamos os pequenos girinos, geladinho e a suportar os pedregulhos que para lá atiramos, de olhar para a pequena cascata onde caía a levada de água das regas, totalmente congelada ou acordar num dia, mais cedo do que o habitual, e ver pequenas moscas brancas esvoaçando no céu....Em última análise queremos que a chuva, esse bem precioso, continue a ser generosa nos nossos campos.

Quando abri este tópico, pensei nos jovens foristas que olham os céus das janelas dos andares onde habitam, contentando-se com as nuvens que passam, com a chuva que cai, vislumbrando de longe um pequeno frémito da natureza que continua lá fora e mesmo assim construindo um mundo imaginário, belo, colorido... e sinto, profundamente, que não tenham tido a dádiva de  ter vivido como eu os tempos dos capitães da areia. Saravah companheiros!


----------



## Vince (13 Jan 2009 às 10:22)

Nos últimos dias não pude deixar de reparar numa enorme contradição. 

Sei que uma das principais preocupações das várias pessoas entrevistadas pela SIC era a de transmitir uma imagem digna dos entusiastas de Meteorologia. Por vezes é fácil a comunicação social resvalar  para áreas um pouco cinzentas, mas não foi felizmente o caso, a matéria foi impecavelmente tratada por parte do jornalista Pedro Miguel Costa da SIC.

Sabemos também que por vezes alguns de nós se queixam que os amigos e até os próprios familiares os olham como uma espécie de "maluquinhos" do tempo, seres "exóticos" com uns estranhos gostos pelas nuvens ou  trovoadas e que gastam dinheiro numas maquinetas esquisitas que medem a temperatura e a precipitação.

Ora, sabendo isso tudo, não acham uma enorme contradição sermos nós próprios a usar tantas vezes o termo "meteolouco"  ? Como se pode pedir aos outros que não nos tratem como uns malucos do tempo se nós próprios nos tratamos assim entre nós ?

Fica aberta a reflexão e discussão


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2009 às 10:46)

Esta é sem dúvida uma discussão curiosa! É um facto...

Passamos aqui os dias a usar esses termos, temos pessoas próximas de nós que continuam a achar que somos um pouco maluquinhos e foi curiosamente um trabalho jornalístico a dar-nos um tratamento mais "normal". 

Talvez isto tenha uma primeira explicação. O factor preponderante é o "hobby". Estou certo que a maioria das pessoas com gosto pela meteorologia, dedica o seu tempo por prazer! Isto para mim é importante (mesmo que a sua profissão seja ligada à área). Por um lado o gosto desenvolve as capacidades e desperta um interesse genuíno pelo conhecimento. Por outro torna-nos livres, sem segundas intenções, unidos por um gosto, sem necessidade de auto-afirmações! Nesta comunidade somos, ou pelo menos deveríamos ser todos iguais! Isto obviamente tirando a logística e por isso temos uma equipa de administração e moderação que tem um trabalho sério no sentido de criar as melhores condições para podermos aqui partilhar de forma descontraída mas responsável o nosso hobby!
Neste sentido, e fugindo ao tema um pouco (permitam-me que o faça), sou da opinião que um conjunto mínimo de regras deve ser (e tem sido) criadas para um funcionamento saudável do fórum, sem deixar de ter o seu lado mais sério. Cada vez mais temos mais uma responsabilidade e uma imagem a manter... Acho que devemos ter a consciência que somos conhecidos, que a imagem que passamos para o exterior deve ser séria, e que no fundo estamos de certa forma a promover um "serviço público". Isto não significa perder a nossa identidade como fórum ou uma postura descontraída que ainda temos, orgulhosamente, como imagem de marca! 

Voltando à discussão, sim! Somos um pouco "meteoloucos" no sentido paixão. Mas acima de tudo colocamos a nossa paixão ao serviço da comunidade. Um serviço que deve ser feito com um misto de humildade e responsabilidade. Mas concordo com o Vince no sentido de sabermos ser mais simpáticos na definição que fazemos de nós próprios, ou seja, loucos por meteorologia, mas com uma paixão que não faz de nós anormais! Pelo contrário: Somos pessoas normais que gostam de partilhar conhecimento e poder fazer algo de útil pela nossa sociedade.

Saibamos dar o valor a nós próprios porque nós merecemos! Mas sem nunca perder a nossa humildade! Porque acreditem que isso nos tem levado longe!


----------



## *Dave* (13 Jan 2009 às 10:59)

Muito bem 

Por acaso ainda não tinha pensado nisso


----------



## fsl (13 Jan 2009 às 11:05)

Acho que a contradiçao referida pelo Vince será mais aparente que real. O tratamento de "meteoloucos" é um tratamento interno no seio da Comunidade do Forum, e como tal amistoso e familiar e nunca pejorativo.
Tambem concordo que imagem a transmitir para o exterior, deve revestir alguma seriedade e sentido de prestaçao de Serviço Util à Sociedade , incluindo apoio ao Serviço Publico, mesmo ao IM.

FSL


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2009 às 11:17)

fsl disse:


> *incluindo apoio ao Serviço Publico, mesmo ao IM.
> *
> FSL



Nota muito importante nas palavras certas! Não podia deixar de frisar! Acho que essa é uma das ideias: APOIO ao serviço público... Nunca deverá ser intenção da casa a guerrilha ou a concorrência ao IM! O IM tem profissionais sérios e competentes que em determinada situação podem falhar como seres humanos que são! Mas o seu trabalho PROFISSIONAL deve ser reconhecido, tendo o meteoPT o gosto (e  não a obrigação) de apoiar e colaborar, num sentido de partilha comum com o organismo estatal!

Eu defendo esta ideia


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Jan 2009 às 11:41)

Eu não sou daqueles que me considere "meteolouco" .
É evidente que esta paixão que tenho por fenómenos atmosféricos agrestes,este estar permanentemente atento à possibilidade  de assistir a algo brusco ou inusitado,já me levou a tomar aqui e ali uma ou outra atitude um pouco descontextualizada , um pouco arrojada , as tais que quem vê de fora apelida normalmente de "meteoloucura".
Não vou dar exemplos concretos mas já cometi  umas pequenas extravagâncias  para apanhar um nevão, ou aproximar-me de um Cb .
E quantas noites foram noites sem dormir à espera de uma "frente" bem activa com as suas fortes rajadas de vento e os seus picos de precipitação?
Mas este tipo de comportamento eu considero-o  normal.
Para mim , louco é o insensível à Natureza. Louco é  o distraído com os mercados de valores, os capitais  ou os futebóis ,  louco é aquele que perante tanta beleza com que por vezes a Natureza nos brinda nem pára , nem olha para trás,nem repara.
Essa insensibilidade , essa frieza é que será para mim inconcebível .
E esses personagens que pululam por entre nós ,esses é que têm comportamentos não muito normais.
O  louco e o "meteolouco" são rótulos  apenas.
E são sempre relativos.
Concluindo:
-Para mim, o conceito mais próximo da verdade do " louco" é aquela personagem que se fecha num centro comercial quando está para chegar um forte aguaceiro.
O "meteolouco" não existe .Existe sensibilidade,admiração e paixão pela Natureza sobretudo quando Ela mostra poder e/ou beleza.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jan 2009 às 12:00)

Julgo que o termo "meteolouco" não terá a conotação de maluquinhos ou anormais pelo tempo. Ou pelo menos não deveria!!

Entre nós julgo que não haverá essa conotação, para o público exterior é possivel que haja um pouco essa ideia!! E um visitante ao entrar no fórum, quando lê os nossos posts e vê que nos referimos como "meteoloucos", talvez não perceba bem a essência dessa definição. No entanto, se se interessar pelo assunto e acabar por se registar no fórum, irá também ele acabar por se tornar num meteolouco como nós.

Todos nós certamente já fomos conotados como "maluquinhos" por elementos da nossa familia ou até mesmo por alguns amigos. Mas isso apenas se deve ao seu desconhecimento do que nos leva a gostar tanto de meteorologia e ao facto de nem todos se interessarem pelos mesmos assuntos (felizmente!). Não percebem porque compramos aparelhos para medir dados meteorológicos, porque ficamos acordados até tarde a filmar trovoadas, etc..

No entanto, também existem aquelas pessoas que passam muito tempo a olhar para selos, a coleccionar os mais variados e estranhos objectos, a cortar e regar os seus bonsais, enfim, com os mais variados hobbys! Não serão também eles um pouco "loucos" nos seus interesses/hobbys????

Portanto, resumidamente:
Meteolouco: alguém que se interessa muito por meteorologia e todos os fenómenos associados, ocupando os seus tempos livres (e às vezes até mais) a observar, a registar, a "caçar"!!!!


----------



## stormy (13 Jan 2009 às 12:02)

nimboestrato disse:


> Eu não sou daqueles que me considere "meteolouco" .
> É evidente que esta paixão que tenho por fenómenos atmosféricos agrestes,este estar permanentemente atento à possibilidade  de assistir a algo brusco ou inusitado,já me levou a tomar aqui e ali uma ou outra atitude um pouco descontextualizada , um pouco arrojada , as tais que quem vê de fora apelida normalmente de "meteoloucura".
> Não vou dar exemplos concretos mas já cometi  umas pequenas extravagâncias  para apanhar um nevão, ou aproximar-me de um Cb .
> E quantas noites foram noites sem dormir à espera de uma "frente" bem activa com as suas fortes rajadas de vento e os seus picos de precipitação?
> ...



muito bem dito  apoio


----------



## Paulo H (13 Jan 2009 às 12:11)

Vince disse:


> Nos últimos dias não pude deixar de reparar numa enorme contradição.
> 
> Sei que uma das principais preocupações das várias pessoas entrevistadas pela SIC era a de transmitir uma imagem digna dos entusiastas de Meteorologia. Por vezes é fácil a comunicação social resvalar  para áreas um pouco cinzentas, mas não foi felizmente o caso, a matéria foi impecavelmente tratada por parte do jornalista Pedro Miguel Costa da SIC.
> 
> ...



*O que significa METEOLOUCO?*

Etimologicamente, METEOLOUCO deriva de METEO+(-OROS)+LOU.CO(LOUCURA+O+(-URA).

METEO, significa atmosfera, esfera celeste
LOUCO, significa aluado, alienado, demente, maluco, vesano, maluco mas também significa aquele que perdeu a razão, apaixonado, arrebatado, brincalhão, alegre, divertido, de cabeça perdida, ou furioso.

Psicologicamente falando, diria que METEOLOUCO é acima de tudo alguém que necessita do chamado poder de autorização, que em última análise deverá vir de si próprio quando consciente do seu estado.
O METEOLOUCO, no seu estado de "loucura meteorológica", se consciente iria definir-se como alguém que se insurge contra a realidade dos modelos/ensembles que teimam em não corresponder aos seus sonhos/ansias mais desejadas. Ele consegue encontrar numa agulha num palheiro, a 
possibilidade de nevar em pleno Agosto! Mas ele sabe que assim é, e compensa-se de 2 formas "é o sonho que comanda a vida" e a outra será encontrar uma comunidade que partilhe dos seus sentimentos e interesses! 
Daí o poder de autorização! É a nossa comunidade que partilha e aceita de forma geral, embora regrada, esta forma de loucura! Mas o poder de autorização deverá antes de mais vir de nós próprios e aceitar-nos como pessoas que têm um ânsia infinita de viver, sentir os fenómenos da natureza, 
encontrando muitas vezes um pequeno espaço de disponibilidade na tão difícil gestão do tempo nos nossos dias. Somos também cientistas, andamos sempre observando e tentando prever, coisa que só os humanos fazem! Correcto? Porque seremos então METEOLOUCOS, se as nossas caracteristicas são caracteristicas de seres inteligentes que observam, comunicam e preveêm o futuro?

Na verdade, sentimos muitas vezes que "os outros" não nos compreendem completamente, seremos nós loucos, ou os restantes habitantes do planeta?

Vou exemplificar:

1- Quantas vezes ouviram amigos falar.. "Ah e tal, com o frio que está, deve estar a nevar na serra da Estrela!" ao que eu respondo, "olha lá, mas o céu está limpo, não vês, basta até olhares pra serra! Dah..".

2- Ou então, os aldeões da terra a falar.. "Ah e tal, Castelo Branco é mesmo frio, porque está de caras para a Serra da Estrela!". Mas aí nem me atrevo a 
explicar-lhes que na realidade, Oleiros e Proença-a-Nova se encontram alinhados NE/SW com a Serra da Estrela favorecendo-lhes muito mais o 
escoamento de ar frio em fenómenos de inversão térmica, e também com maior probabilidade de precipitação por se encontrarem no sistema central e não depois como Castelo Branco (efeito de barreira de condensação).

3 - Ou então quando as pessoas falam.. "Ah e tal, hoje caí cá uma geada.. eu já vi geada a cair!!" Lol.. Sem comentários! 

Seremos nós, os Loucos, penso que não. Mas se somos, apenas porque queremos compreender e prever a realidade, então não me importo de o ser!

Só porque temos muitas vezes comportamentos incompreensíveis, somos loucos?! Por nos arriscarmos a uma molha, a apanhar frio, a colocar o despertador de madrugada para ver se cai algo de branco?! Por ir tirar fotos pra serra, ou mesmo ir dar uma caminhada pela serra sozinho, quando há tanto para fazer em casa? Por registar as temperaturas e estado do tempo diárias desde os 12 anos? Serei louco?!

Com muito prazer, o testemunho do METEOLOUCO, Paulo H.


----------



## stormy (13 Jan 2009 às 13:52)

penso que meteolouco é uma palavra que inventamos para nos identificar-mos neste universo....é um slogan, uma marca da nossa identidade.
eu nao me considero meteolouco no verdadeiro ( mau) sentido da palavra mas considero-me um pouco viciado neste campo e acho que tnho um gosto especialmente intenso ( "loucura") pela meteorologia.
fora do forum somos , por vezes, alvo de chacota e de incompreensao até por parte dos familiares, eu penso que meteolouco deriva da adaptação/transformação da frase " és mesmo maluco e viciado em meteorologia...!!! como é que é possivel que gostes disso???" em algo mais carinhoso e que realmente significa o que todos sentimos por esta ciencia.


----------



## Paulo H (13 Jan 2009 às 14:20)

stormy disse:


> penso que meteolouco é uma palavra que inventamos para nos identificar-mos neste universo....é um slogan, uma marca da nossa identidade.
> eu nao me considero meteolouco no verdadeiro ( mau) sentido da palavra mas considero-me um pouco viciado neste campo e acho que tnho um gosto especialmente intenso ( "loucura") pela meteorologia.
> fora do forum somos , por vezes, alvo de chacota e de incompreensao até por parte dos familiares, eu penso que meteolouco deriva da adaptação/transformação da frase " és mesmo maluco e viciado em meteorologia...!!! como é que é possivel que gostes disso???" em algo mais carinhoso e que realmente significa o que todos sentimos por esta ciencia.



Não há mau sentido na palavra MeteoLouco! Muito pelo contrário, embora tenha introduzido um pouco de loucura no texto, tentei mostrar o k de louco tem de bom! 

Concordo, que existe e existirá sempre incompreensão das pessoas, tal como Galileu foi incompreendido. Tal como há pessoas k não gostam de cães e outras que incompreensivelmente odeiam de morte os gatos!

Mas o importante é que haja algo de que as pessoas gostem, e que não seja algo material, banal, vazio de conteúdo, e nisso todos nós ditos "meteoloucos" no bom sentido, estamos muito à frente dos comuns mortais!


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2009 às 14:24)

Loucos, são aqueles que de certa forma quebram as arestas de delimitam o comportamento "normal" do ser humano.

Enquanto não perdermos a razão, toda a nossa loucura deve ser vista num tom original de viver a vida. E não numa forma de maluqueira psicótica.


Todos os grandes génios, foram tomados como loucos.


----------



## Lightning (13 Jan 2009 às 14:40)

Vince disse:


> *Sabemos também que por vezes alguns de nós se queixam que os amigos e até os próprios familiares os olham como uma espécie de "maluquinhos" do tempo, seres "exóticos" com uns estranhos gostos pelas nuvens ou  trovoadas e que gastam dinheiro numas maquinetas esquisitas que medem a temperatura e a precipitação.*
> 
> ---------------
> 
> ...



Quanto à primeira parte, tenho a dizer o seguinte (falando em termos de amigos): os verdadeiros são aqueles que nos apoiam nas nossas decisões e nos nossos gostos pelas coisas. 

(EXEMPLIFICANDO): É normal que eles nos olhem dessa maneira, pois se pensarem bem todos nós, já uma vez ou outra, achámos sempre esquisito aquele nosso amigo que tem um gosto especial ou por música pimba ou por miniaturas de soldadinhos de chumbo (ok, eu sei que a comparação é um bocado estúpida, mas é para ficarem a perceber melhor a minha opinião ). Cada um tem o seu gosto, e gostos não se discutem. 

Muitas das pessoas que me rodeiam no dia-a-dia compreendem este gosto que tenho pela meteorologia, e isso é como se fosse um incentivo a gostar cada vez mais desta ciência.

Já os outros (infelizmente não se pode fazer nada para alterar os fusíveis dos cérebros deles ) gozam e riem-se... Mas eles é que estão a dar o mau exemplo, eles é que não estão a demonstrar o que é realmente ser uma pessoa verdadeira. 

---------------

Quanto à segunda parte o que tenho a dizer é o seguinte: tratarmo-nos entre nós com esse termo é uma coisa, e sermos tratados pelos outros é outra. Nem sempre os dois métodos têm o mesmo significado.

Explicitando melhor, nós tratamo-nos uns aos outros por "meteoloucos" mas todos sabemos qual é realmente o sentido da palavra, o sentimento que ela quer transmitir. Já os outros ao nos estarem a tratar assim, a palavra pode tomar outro significado, como por exemplo "Nerd" da meteorologia.

Não sei se me desviei muito ou não do assunto, mas esta é a minha opinião.

E já agora, acho que nunca fiz um post tão grande como este


----------



## stormy (13 Jan 2009 às 14:50)

entre nos meteolouco é sempre uma palavra com um bom sentido


----------



## jpmartins (13 Jan 2009 às 15:51)

Realmente há aqui duas situações, o meteolouco dentro da família meteopt, quer dizer apaixonado por esta ciência. Durante este tempo frio que assistimos, não é qualquer pessoa que de "5 em 5 minutos" está a ver a temperatura, é preciso ser apaixonado, é preciso viver a meteorologia, não é qualquer pessoa que faz 600km para tirar um fotografia a um raio, neste sentido somos todos meteoloucos. Outra coisa é quem não faz parte da família e passa pelo fórum e ao ler os post e vê que o pessoal se trata por meteolouco, poderá não compreender é natural. O melhor é criar um dicionário meteopt.


----------



## raposo_744 (13 Jan 2009 às 16:35)

Eu venho ao fórum ,leio o que mais me interessa,sigo as previsões aqui debatidas e tento ,acima de tudo ,aprender.
Meteolouco para mim até é um termo simpático e carinhoso para classificar aqueles que fazem do tempo uma paixão.


----------



## sandra santos (13 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

é a primeira vez que escrevo por aqui,mas considero que esse termo sera um termo sem grande verdade, pois os hobbies são e devem ser ao gosto de cada um, eu sempre fui apaixonada por estas coisas do tempo e "adoro " uma boa noite de tempestade,com  grandes trovoadas,sigo este fórum já há cerca de 3 meses e simplesmente adoro, vi a reportagem e achei muito bem conseguida,só pena ter sido tão pouco tempo. continuem assim 
sandra


----------



## Z13 (13 Jan 2009 às 22:58)

Meteolouco é uma palavra que define um participante deste forum! Eu pelo menos aprendi-a aqui! É o apelido para o nosso nick! É o que nos identifica como sendo todos da mesma família... 

Agora, esquisito, acho que já me acharam...

-Em primeiro lugar, um amigo ou familiar que vá a minha casa, se estiver atento repara que eu tenho pelo menos 1 termómetro em cada compartimento! (_é pancada eu sei, mas gosto de controlar a temperatura da minha habitação. Acordo a meio da noite e gosto de confirmar a temperatura nos quartos das minhas filhas, pois cada uma tem um sensor wireless no seu quarto e o receptor está no meu!_) 

-Em segundo lugar, de manhã quando vou ao café, o pessoal comenta que está frio ou calor... e eu digo: estão -2º, e a mínima foi de -4º (_este gajo é informado, pensam eles..._)

-Em terceiro lugar, acabo sempre a falar sozinho se comento alguma coisa como uma _siberiana_, ou _inversão térmica_, ou o_deslocamento do anticiclone_... (_olha o gajo a armar-se... acha-se mais espertinho que os outros, o exibicionista_ 

-Por fim, quando têm dúvidas todos me perguntam: - ó Miguel, pra semana chove? é que eu vou pra fora... e nas férias da Páscoa? achas que marque para o Algarve? já dá para fazer praia? (_nesta fase até as colegas da minha mulher, que é professora, lhe perguntam lá nas escola "achas que vai nevar??" - sei lá! isso é com o meu marido..._ 



Enfim... podia-me ter metido na droga...






________________


----------



## Lousano (13 Jan 2009 às 23:09)

De facto Meteolouco é uma palavra surgida neste fórum.

Deverá significar: indíviduo que coloca os assuntos meteorológicos como a sua prioridade ou mesmo obcessão.


----------



## Iceberg (13 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

Antes de mais, um tópico com muita coragem colocado pelo Vince.
Por isso, Parabéns pela inciativa. 

Julgo que o termo Meteolouco tem muito a ver, como aqui já foi dito, com a paixão que sentimos por esta actividade. É, para nós, um termo carinhoso, muito próprio da nossa comunidade. Além disso, não acho que seja assim tantas vezes aqui citado, para que se corresse o risco de transmitir uma imagem errada para o exterior. Mas também não vejo problema em reduzir a sua utilização.

Existem hobbies e hobbies. O nosso hobbie/paixão/actvidade, quer queiramos quer não, é algo exótico. Mas como agora está muito na moda falar do tempo e das alterações climáticas, é mais comum e mais aceitável que existam pessoas interessadas por estes assuntos, daí sermos agora mais aceites do que algum tempo atrás. 

Seja como for, duma coisa tenho a certeza, é muito mais difícil ser fã da meteorologia no nosso país do que em Espanha. Para quem não sabe, em Espanha é uma verdadeira paixão nacional, existem milhares de seguidores, vários foruns regionais, há famílias inteiras em que quase todos os membros são adeptos desta nossa paixão. Por cá, somos mais tradicionais, e como tal, tudo o que se desvie da dita "normalidade", já é visto como algo de mais estranho.

Agora, também não podemos assobiar para o lado, e tentar passar uma imagem de pessoal atinado. Também temos os nossos desvarios. Ou não será desvario desejar que um nevão de 48 horas atingisse Portugal e ficássemos mergulhados em 50 cm de neve ? Ou não é desvario achar interessante a ideia de uma tempestade tropical atingir o nosso país ? Ou não será desvario ansiar por rajadas de vento ciclónico, depressões auper-cavadas, frios extremos, ou simplesmente a total desordem climática ? Ninguém quer estragos materiais e muito menos danos pessoais (até porque um dia podemos ser nós e os nossos a sofre na pele essas consequências), mas se uma destas situações acima referidas acontecesse, o forum vinha abaixo, não acham ? E porquê ? Porque esta paixão está no nosso sangue, corre nas nossas veias, respiramos eventos climáticos, vivemos de eventos climáticos ...

Mas como disse (e muito bem) um outro membro deste forum ...

... podia ter-me dado para meter-me na droga! Ao menos, a neve é bonita e as depressões tropicais são engraçadas ...


----------



## psm (14 Jan 2009 às 03:06)

Eu vou ser um pouco mais racional.
 Como é lógico gosto de meteorologia, mas o ser meteolouco no sentido supremo da palavra, que me desculpem a todos os intrevientes neste forum não o sou!!  Tenho outros hobbies sem ser a meteorologia(ambiente,geologia, desporto, entre outros...).
 O que foi feito com este documentário, serviu para despertar, ou acordar as mentalidades em Portugal em relação a esta ciencia, e  também de outras ciencias da terra, que o são também ridicularizadas pelo senso comum.
 O que já fiz aqui por várias vezes e sempre que tenho hipotese (não sou moderador nem aspiro a tal, e dá muito trabalho), é sempre que há um membro deste forum que deseje um evento extremo tento avisar para que se contenha, pois como deveram saber vêm aqui orgãos de informação (já antes da reportagem), e alem disso, HÁ PESSOAS COM POUCOS BENS MATERIAIS  E RECURSOS, e que são os primeiros a sofrer as consequencias de tal evento.

Este forum não é só de meteorologia, há também outras ciencias neste forum.


----------



## stormy (14 Jan 2009 às 10:16)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Meteolouco é uma palavra que define um participante deste forum! Eu pelo menos aprendi-a aqui! É o apelido para o nosso nick! É o que nos identifica como sendo todos da mesma família...
> 
> Agora, esquisito, acho que já me acharam...
> 
> ...



há pancas maiores e menores e eu tenho uma tão grande ou maior que o AA quando se liga ao siberiano.
de facto o METEOPT é quase como uma droga que cura todos ps males
força á comunidade


----------



## stormy (14 Jan 2009 às 10:20)

psm disse:


> Este forum não é só de meteorologia, há também outras ciencias neste forum.



ainda bem é por isso que adoro o forum....ficamos a saber um pouco de tudo.


----------



## Jota 21 (14 Jan 2009 às 11:25)

O termo Meteolouco para mim , e acho que para a maioria das pessoas, não tem uma conotação negativa. Antes pelo contrário. Para mim um Meteolouco é alguém que tem gosto em adquirir conhecimentos e passar por novas experiências numa área especifica, neste caso a meteorologia. 
"Loucos" são aqueles que não querem ou não demonstram interesse por compreender a natureza. 

 Não posso deixar passar em claro o comentário do Zoelae13, é simplesmente brilhante 
 Quando o meu filho crescer mais, prefiro que ele se interesse por Meteorologia do que lhe dê para coisas piores... 
 Nota final: também acho que não se deve viver só para isto, a vida tem mais coisas boas


----------



## Teles (14 Jan 2009 às 16:21)

Se acharem que gostar de saber se amanha vai chover, que para a semana, vai nevar, que daqui a dois dias há possibilidades de fazer sol, que quando aqui pesquisamos,aprendemos e demonstramos os nossos conhecimentos é de loucos, então sim, posso afirmar que sou um Meteolouco


----------



## meteo (14 Jan 2009 às 17:31)

nimboestrato disse:


> Eu não sou daqueles que me considere "meteolouco" .
> É evidente que esta paixão que tenho por fenómenos atmosféricos agrestes,este estar permanentemente atento à possibilidade  de assistir a algo brusco ou inusitado,já me levou a tomar aqui e ali uma ou outra atitude um pouco descontextualizada , um pouco arrojada , as tais que quem vê de fora apelida normalmente de "meteoloucura".
> Não vou dar exemplos concretos mas já cometi  umas pequenas extravagâncias  para apanhar um nevão, ou aproximar-me de um Cb .
> E quantas noites foram noites sem dormir à espera de uma "frente" bem activa com as suas fortes rajadas de vento e os seus picos de precipitação?
> ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jan 2009 às 19:11)

Excelentes reflecções que se têm feito por aqui. 
No entanto, não podia estar mais de acordo com o *nimboestrato*.


----------



## olheiro (20 Jan 2009 às 21:57)

O tema lançado pelo Vince tem toda a oportunidade e adquiriu uma dimensão superlativa com o prograna da SIC, onde ficou vincada uma imagem de responsabilidade aliada a um fórum com fronteiras democráticas que consubstanciam idades de um escalão muito vasto (do jovem adolescente ao cidadão com netos), formações académicas diversas , capacidades financeiras e vivências sociais diferentes.

De facto este fórum não coloca barreiras à cidadania, considerando-a na sua plenitude, como um todo indissolúvel, impermeável ao bairrismo, ao regionalismo, ao maior ou menor cosmopolitismo e vendo nesta diversidade uma riqueza que traduzida científicamente só poderá conduzir aos melhores resultados. E isto é feito espontâneamente, sem artifícios...e as provas estão à vista.

Em síntese, o Fórum MeteoPt é uma prova de maturidade cívica e congrega livres pensadores numa matéria sensível e científica que, em princípio, seria contraditória com tal posicionamento e a favor de um absoluto determinismo.

Como tal, considero a utilização da expressão "meteoloucos", pelo seu lado mais positivo; o orgulho de se pertencer a um grupo de cidadãos que se preocupa com a natureza, com o equilíbrio ambiental enquanto componente indispensável do equilíbrio meteorológico, que se motiva  e se sente mais integrado, quando verifica que o planeta afinal está vivo e se manifesta em expressões que alguns julgavam condenadas.

É uma comunidade que tem os seus próprios "tiques" (será exagerado chamar-lhe rituais) e que que para além do saber à distância ou através de  literatura e experiências relatadas  não hesita em se mobilizar, independentemente das horas, dos dias , trocando o descanso,  pela verificação "in loco", quando está longe do acontecimento ou servindo-se da solidariedade de colega(s) que, para o efeito, também não hesitarão em perder as suas noites ou horas de ócio,  a favor de uma informação que poderá interessar ao grupo.

Os participantes do MeteoPT não são escuteiros. Também não são elementos agregadores de motivações ideológicas em todas as suas vertentes....Digamos que são cidadãos presos por uma suprema e justificada clandestinidade ; o amor à natureza. Que não escondem. E que gostam de partilhar. Sem barreiras...

Ser louco desta forma é manifestar um elevado grau de sanidade mental...

Ser meteolouco significa ser-se companheiro, solidário e cúmplice .... poderá significar uma forma de estar na vida....

E neste caso valerá a pena dizer: mas afinal o que interessa o que os outros pensam !


----------



## jpmartins (21 Jan 2009 às 16:08)

olheiro disse:


> O tema lançado pelo Vince tem toda a oportunidade e adquiriu uma dimensão superlativa com o prograna da SIC, onde ficou vincada uma imagem de responsabilidade aliada a um fórum com fronteiras democráticas que consubstanciam idades de um escalão muito vasto (do jovem adolescente ao cidadão com netos), formações académicas diversas , capacidades financeiras e vivências sociais diferentes.
> 
> De facto este fórum não coloca barreiras à cidadania, considerando-a na sua plenitude, como um todo indissolúvel, impermeável ao bairrismo, ao regionalismo, ao maior ou menor cosmopolitismo e vendo nesta diversidade uma riqueza que traduzida científicamente só poderá conduzir aos melhores resultados. E isto é feito espontâneamente, sem artifícios...e as provas estão à vista.
> 
> ...



 Fantástica esta intervenção, aliás o Olheiro assim nos tem habituado.


----------



## José C (21 Jan 2009 às 22:00)

Se ser meteolouco envolve abdicar do episódio diário da melhor telenovela, do filme sugerido pelo nosso canal de eleição, do momento decisivo do nosso clube num campeonato de futebol, etc, etc, etc.
No fundo, depende do nosso modo de gerir a lista de prioridades na vida.
Se a nossa prioridade é alguma das mencionadas acima, e se isso nos realiza interiormente, bravo! Descobrimos que isso basta para atingir um elevado estágio de felicidade. É importante perceber que lidar com a diferença sem criticar nunca foi fácil, mas com que direito o A critica o B? Se a sociedade que integramos é multifacetada, fantástico! A diversidade é fantástica!
Se gosto do que gosto devo sentir orgulho nisso e não deixo de gostar só porque a maioria acha uma tolice ou até uma loucura. Se isto é uma loucura então sou louco mas saudável.


----------



## irpsit (22 Jan 2009 às 00:49)

Apenas adoro a NATUREZA e a sua FORÇA em acção, como em nevões, chuvas fortes, tempestades, trovoadas e coisas do género.
Mas aprecio igualmente observar as estrelas, pores-do-sol, auroras boreais, árvores, flores, animais, fotografia....


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Fev 2011 às 22:18)

Eu sou um dos que ama as condicoes adversas,nomeadamente chuva,trovoada,vento.Acho que cada um é livre de gostar do que bem entender.Respeito quem pensa exactamente o contrario.

E para mim quem nao sabe apreciar essas condicoes adversa é alguem que nao gosta inteiramente da Meteorologia e da sua diversidade,mas isto é ja uma opiniao minha,pessoal.


----------



## PirilauMágico (16 Fev 2011 às 23:28)

*Re: o sinal dos tempos/os sinais dos tempos*

Desenterro este tópico porque a reflexão que lhe deu origem parece ser um bom local para reproduzir este desabafo que deixei no tópico de seguimento de Fevereiro de 2011, que reza assim:

------

Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2011

Este é um (muito provável) offtopic que eu não consigo evitar fazer.
Aprecio muito acompanhar este fórum, e visito-o muito regularmente porque também me interessa fazer o acompanhamento do estado do tempo. Aprecio quando os utilizadores fazem análises e interpretações "neutrais" daquilo que os modelos mostram, mas fico muito incomodado quando vejo aqui gente aos pulos com situações meteorológicas muito adversas, ao ponto de demonstrarem ou a maior das tristezas (diria até consternações) quando não lhes chove em cima, ou então as mais acesas manifestações de felicidade quando observam uma tormenta vir na nossa direcção.

Morre gente. Perdem-se coisas. Sofre-se. E nem sempre por culpa ou descuido. O estado do tempo, quando é potencialmente danoso, não é uma coisa para usar ícones como este:  ou como este  ou outros similares.

Compreendo muito bem - escusam de o dizer - que ninguém aqui deseja os danos, que ninguém deseja o mal a ninguém, que é apenas uma manifestação de tristeza ou agrado de gente que vibra muito com a atmosfera e o seu comportamento. Eu sei isso. Mas que me custa muito ler-vos, às vezes, desejar o mau tempo e torcer por ele, custa. Nem sempre tenho a certeza de que todos aqui tenham a consciência do que esse mau tempo que tanto vos agita faz na vida das pessoas.

Tinha este desabafo para fazer há muito tempo. Calhou ser agora. Desculpem a interrupção, regressarei ao meu silêncio e à minha observação atenta dos modelos, que acaba por ser o que aqui me tem.

------

Tratou-se, obviamente, de um offtopic. Mas a observação que eu faço faz sentido, precisamente, no seguimento das coisas que ali se escrevem. De qualquer modo, podendo um moderador optar por expurgar desse tópico tudo quanto não seja seguimento meteorológico em sentido restrito, fica aqui registado o desabafo.

Já outros comentários se fizeram, em resposta ao meu, aos quais não respondi porque prometi a mim mesmo fazer apenas um offtopic. Responder seria perpetuar o desvio do tema. Obviamente, estou inteiramente disponível para discutir com quem queira esta minha opinião.


----------



## stormy (16 Fev 2011 às 23:37)

PirilauMágico disse:


> Desenterro este tópico porque a reflexão que lhe deu origem parece ser um bom local para reproduzir este desabafo que deixei no tópico de seguimento de Fevereiro de 2011, que reza assim:
> 
> ------
> 
> ...



É a grande frustração do meteolouco...gostar-se de ver o poder e a beleza magnifica da natureza e ter de assimilar que tal beleza e magnificencia podem fazer vitimas...
É a natureza humana á busca da adrenalina...da instabilidade...da complexidade...todos nós temos uma ou outra vertente assim...é-nos dado no genes e é uma capacidade vital á sobrevivencia da especie, o facto de nos adaptarmos a situações extremas..
Numa sociedade em que tais adaptações estritamente biologicas não fazem sentido, esse instinto desvia-se..para uns é para a meteo, para outros é para jogos, para outros pode mesmo desviar para psicopatologias..

Não há grande coisa a dizer...no fundo a nossa racionalidade e "humanidade" são coisas relativas...há que se viver com isso


----------



## PirilauMágico (17 Fev 2011 às 00:18)

stormy disse:


> Não há grande coisa a dizer...no fundo a nossa racionalidade e "humanidade" são coisas relativas...há que se viver com isso



Na minha linha de interesses também há coisas "negras" que aprecio, e naturalmente os fenómenos meteorológicos extremos têm nem que seja uma curiosidade, por ultrapassarem a normalidade, que nos motiva vivê-los. Eu também gosto de outros fenómenos terrestres que acontecem, e portanto entendo todo esse conflito de sensações que por vezes pode ocorrer em quem aprecia ver a Terra como algo dinâmico.

Não é tanto isso o que me choca. É, talvez, uma certa falta de sobriedade. Poderá ser até a manifestação expressa do desejo de que algo venha e aconteça. A minha posição nessas coisas é algo diferente. Não as desejo, mas quando ocorrem vou estudá-las, mas sobretudo procuro que se evitem ou que não aconteçam para não causar dano às pessoas.

Não desejo mal nenhum a ninguém neste fórum, não tenha nada contra ninguém, mas mentiria se vos dissesse que não fico aborrecido com tanto   que às vezes acompanha os cenários mais gravosos, porque enquanto aqui muitos se divertem a especular sobre os milímetros, as isos, as acumulações, eu vou pensando "eh lá, isto vai dar um sarilho dos grandes...".

Não fiz aquele desabafo para mudar nada, nem tão pouco para vos convencer de que devem ser todos muito neutros nas análises que fazem. Fi-lo para manifestar uma opinião e para vos dizer "porra pá, vocês às vezes irritam-me". Para quê? Para hoje dormir melhor, porque exteriorizei o que penso. E porque, às vezes, vivo mais intensamente os danos que o mau tempo causa às pessoas.

Mas que este fórum vale a pena, vale sim, por isso o frequento todos os dias.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2011 às 14:38)

Esta paíxão por fenómenos extremos pode causar mortes pois pode. Será dos fenómenos que mais mata claramente que não. Então no Verão, quantas pessoas morrem todos os anos afogadas na praia e nem está mau tempo? Quantas pessoas morrem por dia vítimas de AVC? Quantas pessoas morrem por dia vítimas de acidentes de viação?  A vida tem um número sem fim de fatalidades, se nós fosses pensar nisso, que sentido tinha a nossa vida, será que éramos felizes sem correr nenhuns riscos. Eu certamente que não era, vocês não sei. Adoro as coisas extremas levadas ao limites, gosto de correr riscos.


----------



## meteo (17 Fev 2011 às 16:21)

Eu acho que o pessoal gosta é de meteorologia,de ver uma bela chuva, uma excelente trovoada,ou muita neve...Claro que ninguem no seu perfeito juizo quer 150 mm num dia,que isso vai causar problemas graves de certeza.
A questão é que se formos por esse pensamento que dizes nem se pode falar do que se gosta Meteorologia quase:
1-Se me apetecer ver uma excelente trovoada... Não o posso dizer porque podem levar pessoas com um raio em cima,grandes trovoadas são perigosas.( como se os meus gostos,fizessem alguma coisa...)
2-Apetece-me um excelente dia de praia..Não o posso dizer porque se no Litoral está calor,no interior então estará um calor desgraçado e para os idosos e crianças será dificil suportar.
3-Quero que no litoral esteja algum frio.Não posso porque assim no interior vai estar um frio desgraçado. 
etcetc

O pessoal aqui só gosta de ver fenómenos atmosféricos,obviamente sem a parte da destruição....Mas não vou deixar de gostar de trovoada porque posso levar com um raio em cima.
A pessoa gosta e pronto. 
Aliás até acho que é muito saudável gostar de fenómenos atmosféricos,cada vez menos na sociedade as pessoas dão valor ao ambiente e ao fantástico que nela acontece..E só se interessam por futilidades....

Gostar de ver os Morangos com Açucar não vai matar ninguem,mas faz pior à sociedade que gostar de fenómenos atmosféricos extremos.Eu gostar não vai aumentar a probabilidade de uma grande chuvada,ver essa série faz muito mal a quem a vê


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2011 às 18:01)

Seremos nós assim tão malucos por gostar de fenómenos extremos ? 

Então, vamos lá ver uma coisa, nós (meteoloucos) arriscamos muitas vezes a vida para captar imagens brutais de fenómenos extremos, essencialmente no caso das trovoadas, pomos de parte o comodismo e por vezes sujeitamo-nos a condições extremas tanto de frio como de calor pra obter dados e estudar o fenómeno por mais leviano que seja esse estudo ou observação. 

As vidas que se perdem em fenómenos extremos são algumas, são, mas se não existissem loucos como nós a ciência não evoluiria, não haveria meteorologia nem meteorologistas, não haveria equipamento prognósticos e previsões, seriam tiros no escuro e morreria muito mais gente ao sabor da sabedoria popular que em grande parte dos casos está errada. Nós salvamos vidas, quem lê o nosso forum fá-lo porque somos fiáveis e quer saber que tempo irá fazer e que impacto terá no seu dia-a-dia. As vidas que ainda se perdem são lamentáveis obviamente, mas não são porque nos queremos, nem ficamos felizes por isso, simplesmente os fenómenos extremos existem e sempre existirão, o ser humano só se tem que precaver deles, daí o nosso papel ser tão importante na sociedade, estaríamos a ser hipócritas se não vibrássemos com os ditos fenómenos se eles existem são pra ser vividos e prevenidos é a natureza no seu esplendor.

Graças a nós hoje o instituto de meteorologia consegue cumprir melhor a sua tarefa, graças a nós a sociedade está mais rica tal como a ciência portuguesa, é tudo uma questão de cooperação e boa vontade de todos os organismos. Nos somos a linha da frente dos fenómenos meteorológicos extremos em Portugal.


----------



## Vince (17 Fev 2011 às 20:30)

PirilauMágico (raio de nick, também devia lançar a discussão sobre este tipo de nicks )

Insisto que a natureza é a melhor obra de "arte" que o homem pode admirar, e pobres de espírito são os que não se deslumbram e fascinam perante toda a sua força, beleza e grandeza. Da beleza dum nascer do sol a uma simples nuvem, da imponência dos raios de uma trovoada ao impacto devastador de um cometa em Júpiter. No meio do entusiasmo, é natural que alguns percam um pouco a noção das coisas, dos momentos em que essa beleza e grandeza se transforma potencialmente em dor e sofrimento. Mas se pensar um pouco no assunto, a vida é toda ela assim. Eu também não gosto de certos entusiasmos em certas circunstâncias, na verdade aquela coisa dos smilies aos pontapés é das coisas que mais me enerva, mas atribuo isso apenas a alguma infantilidade ou inexperiência de quem nunca sofreu na pele o poder dessa natureza que pode ser muito adversa. De qualquer forma, não tome o comportamento de alguns pelo todo, o fórum é uma coisa grande com muitas pessoas a pensar diferente, de todos géneros e feitios, uns mais velhos outros mais novos, uns mais inexperientes outros mais experientes, uns mais crescidos outros mais infantis. Mas em geral, os "meteoloucos" que tem enorme fascínio e admiração pelos fenómenos atmosféricos têm também um enorme respeito pelos perigos que a mesma natureza pode trazer. A maioria tem até muito mais respeito do que a população em geral, o que concordará, é positivo.

Nisto da Meteorologia, preocupar-me-ia muito mais com o desleixo que a sociedade em geral dá a estes assuntos e aos respectivos riscos, do que ao smilie de um ou outro membro mais entusiasmado do fórum


----------



## filipept (17 Fev 2011 às 21:24)

A natureza é algo fantástico que nos proporciona eventos de rara beleza. A maioria desses eventos são violentos e podem provocar vítimas. Porém, para mim, o fascínio está na descoberta desses fenómenos, o que está na origem, por detrás do evento, questionar como foi possível conjugar "quase infinitas" variáveis para tal acontecer. Depois, ver o impacto que esse evento provocou, e aí ver a força, violência ou beleza de tal evento. Aqui pode haver alguma irracionalidade, no entanto, a descoberta de algo novo ou raro produz um fascínio que pode ser agridoce.
Confesso a minha apetência para os fenómenos extremos, sou talvez daqueles que, se tiver a oportunidade, passo horas a olhar para o satélite ou modelos a esperar que algo passe pela zona, ficando desiludido se tal não acontece.
Porém também sou bastante consciente, assim como grande parte do pessoal que participa no fórum. Por exemplo, em fenómenos extremos, é normal ver os membros aqui no fórum alertar para os perigos dos mesmos e aconselhar para que se tomem todos os cuidados necessários. (No caso do mar alteroso já vi no fórum os participantes alertar para os perigos que correm as pessoas que se aventuram em demasia, esses sim loucos e não meteoloucos).
Em suma, diria que os participantes deste fórum são na sua maioria meteoloucos mas bastante esclarecidos e informados.


----------



## Teles (17 Fev 2011 às 21:43)

Se há pessoas a quem o mau tempo prejudica, eu posso dizer que em parte sou uma delas; Devido à minha profissão , já por muitas vezes tive de evacuar pessoas , animais , salvar bens materiais,  limpar vias , cortar dezenas de árvores, socorrer inundações ,etc...., já vi de perto centenas de vezes o que o mau tempo pode causar às pessoas ,sei muito bem o que as pessoas e animais sofrem com o mau tempo, mas por um lado sempre me fascinou e respeito as varias formas de tempo , seja em excesso de calor , fortes chuvadas , tornados ,nevões e gostar de ver isso não faz de mim ou de outro uma má pessoa , por vezes vem um temporal e eu como todos aqui ficamos ansiosos que chegue , para fazermos os nossos relatos e as nossas fotos , faz parte de ser meteolouco.
Então faço uma pergunta, só os cientistas é que podem gostar dos fenómenos meteorológicos e eu não?


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Fev 2011 às 01:32)

Por aqui o entusiasmo assume diversas formas, umas mais ousadas do que outras e não são mais do que peças de um puzzle em compartilhamento de ideias, expressões e estados de alma que naturalmente se evidenciam. Partindo do pressuposto que vivemos neste Planeta vivo, não faria sentido se fossemos indiferentes às suas manifestações, interpretar a forma como as vemos certamente nunca é isenta de juízos de valor e a critica é o que está pronto a servir muitas vezes a quente!
Mentiria se dissesse que não me falta a paciência quando leio algumas coisas por aqui e que a meu ver deviam no mínimo ser filtradas por algum bom senso e razoabilidade ao invés de resvalarem para a brejeirice tocando por vezes até o insólito, obviamente que é importante dar cor ao que de outro modo seria cinzento, no entanto existe o desafio em unir o lado informal com o lado científico, mas isso é um esforço que cabe a todos nós no sentido de contribuir para a ordem desta sala; conseguir medir cada palavra aqui colocada foi, é e sempre será a preocupação de muitos de nós e porque não todos visto pensar-se ser um dos pilares fundamentais na contínua evolução deste espaço. Se contar as trovoadas que ocorrem durante um período de instabilidade, se contar quantos pingos caíram durante um forte aguaceiro, entre outros, seja motivo suficientemente forte para satisfazer o gosto que temos por isto, partilhá-lo é o passo imediato e a forma como o fazemos, boa ou menos boa, irá determinar a imagem que é feita do fórum na mesma proporção!


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Nov 2012 às 18:16)

Caros Meteoloucos,
Que tópico extraordinário e que opiniões tão espirituosas.
Bem refrescante para quem anda de tão mau humor como eu nos ultimos.
Já agora para os meteolouquissimos: Sabem que inventaram uma torradeira que imprime nas torradas a previsão diária do tempo. Basta inserir uma fatia de pão e ... de volta ao pequeno almoço saberemos se sair de casa em camisa ou impermeável. Prático não?
Obrigada por me ajudarem a sorrir


----------



## Azor (23 Nov 2012 às 18:57)

O mundo é estruturado em termos de rotinas que se aplicam no bom e mau tempo, mas na verdade nós não somos capazes de distinguir o que é bom e o que é mau porque tudo é muito subjectivo. 
Pessoalmente prefiro dias de sol...Para mim chuva só se for mesmo para ficar em casa e de preferência de baixo do cobertor  mas o que gosto mesmo é de frio. 

Resumindo:
Dia de chuva - quando estou dentro de casa;
Dia nublado - quando estou fora de casa, porque sinto-me mais confortável;
Dia de sol  - quando estou na praia ou na piscina;
Resumindo, tudo é necesário e tudo faz parte do sistema desde que haja um equilíbrio


----------



## irpsit (24 Nov 2012 às 23:38)

Eu sinceramente não acho problema nenhum apreciar e seguir estes fenómenos extremos da metereologia. Criam problemas? Sim, mas as coisas são como são.

Poderia dizer que uma onda de calor e seca extrema é talvez o pior fenómeno para Portugal. Porque prejudica seriamente a nossa produção de comida. Mas o resto? Sim, causam uns estragos, mas é a natureza. A vida continua para a maioria das pessoas.

E aliás, Portugal têm um clima muito suave, daí as pessoas queixarem-se demasiado com "os desastres naturais". Se calhar, muitas pessoas alheias à metereologia andam demasiado separadas da natureza e suas manifestações. Noutros países, tornados, furacões, monções são o pão nosso do dia desses povos tropicais!

E as pessoas até apreciam a chegada dessas chuvas violentas. Não só são agradáveis e belas de se experienciar, pela sua potência, mas porque trazem vida aos campos de agricultura.

As neves nos povos nórdicos são fonte de grande beleza. Trazendo o desejado Natal branco, e a época dos desportos da neve.

Assim como o povo islandês admira ver as frequentes tempestades polares de vento e neve.

De um modo geral, é muito mais agradável ver a natureza expressar-se, mesmo nas suas formas mais extremas, do que os desastres humanos, como guerras, crises, recessões...

Claro que ninguém deseja uma idade glacial ou uma erupção tipo Yellowstone. Mas pequenas erupções, e blizzards, o que é realmente isso? Desastres? Não, são pequenos eventos. As pessoas comuns, alheias à metereologia, é que se queixam demasiado, em vez de apreciarem a sua beleza. 

Uma erupção vulcânica é um fenómeno violento mas belo. O mesmo se pode dizer de um furacão ou um tornado. Uma aurora boreal, tal como um nevão, é um fenómeno de enorme beleza pela sua simplicidade e paz (em contraste com os fenómenos anteriores, mais mexidos e violentos).

Pessoalmente até adoro esperar por blizzards para poder experienciar um pouco estes fenómenos caminhando, conduzindo um pouco, fotografando, etc. O mesmo digo em relação aos vulcões, e tempestades de vento. Adoro experienciar aquela força natural!

Por isso, com esta minha partilho, desejo a todos vós um 2013 rico em eventos metereológicos interessados (mas não destrutivos), desde episódios de neve a cotas baixas, até chuvas significativas e trovoadas.


----------



## 1337 (25 Nov 2012 às 00:21)

Não é por nós gostarmos dos fenómenos extremos que eles vão acontecer, nem é por as pessoas não gostarem deles que eles vão deixar de acontecer, nós gostamos mas não somos nós que os mandamos vir. Por isso sim, gosto de extremos mesmo que me chamem se "suicida"


----------



## trovoadas (26 Nov 2012 às 22:51)

Por exemplo aqui no Algarve as últimas tempestades que tivemos trouxeram mais benefício do que estragos. Senão fossem dois eventos com células agressivas que trouxeram acumulados de precipitação superiores a 50mm ainda andávamos aqui a definhar com a seca.(comprovem com os vossos próprios olhos a riqueza que temos lá fora graças a estas supostas tragédias) Pronto tivemos um tornado que causou alguns milhões de prejuízo mas temos de ver que a natureza tanto dá como tira, já foi, é e será assim toda a vida.

A figura do Meteolouco, para mim longe de ser um " louco desvairado" que só quer é catástrofe é uma pessoa que aprecia a natureza e os seus fenómenos extremos e que normalmente está bem informado sobre a matéria e apesar de apreciar e idolatrar o fenómeno sabe precaver-se do mesmo e acima de tudo respeitá-lo e ter uma consciência cívica e de pedagogia com o seu próximo.
Moral da história o "Meteolouco" não tem poder de criar catástrofes, apenas gosta de apreciá-la/s (sim porque na natureza tudo tem um lado belo), e acima de tudo pode ter um factor preponderante na prevenção e consciencialização das populações. 
De resto este fórum com os seus "Meteoloucos" já mudou de forma irremediável o paradigma da Meteorologia em Portugal, no bom sentido claro 
Feitos históricos para a nossa Meteorologia tem sido alcançados aqui !


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (10 Dez 2012 às 16:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> Seremos nós assim tão malucos por gostar de fenómenos extremos ?
> 
> Então, vamos lá ver uma coisa, nós (meteoloucos) arriscamos muitas vezes a vida para captar imagens brutais de fenómenos extremos, essencialmente no caso das trovoadas, pomos de parte o comodismo e por vezes sujeitamo-nos a condições extremas tanto de frio como de calor pra obter dados e estudar o fenómeno por mais leviano que seja esse estudo ou observação.
> 
> ...



Sinto-me compreendido. Bonita exposiçao.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2012 às 18:03)

Manditu disse:


> Sinto-me compreendido. Bonita exposiçao.



Isso é que é preciso. Não somos assim tão estranhos .


----------



## stormy (10 Dez 2012 às 23:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isso é que é preciso. Não somos assim tão estranhos .



Não somos mais estranhos do que aqueles adeptos inconscientes das claques de futebol, ou os tipos que fazem bungee jumping, ou os tipos que se atiram dos  penhascos, ou os gajos que sobem ao Everest...mas somos bastante estrahos porque isto de gostar de trovoadas, ventos fortes ou ondulação forte não é propriamente muito natural...


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2012 às 01:13)

stormy disse:


> Não somos mais estranhos do que aqueles adeptos inconscientes das claques de futebol, ou os tipos que fazem bungee jumping, ou os tipos que se atiram dos  penhascos, ou os gajos que sobem ao Everest...mas somos bastante estrahos porque isto de gostar de trovoadas, ventos fortes ou ondulação forte não é propriamente muito natural...



Claro que é natural gostar de fenómenos meteo, é uma paixão/vicio como outro qualquer. 

Conheço muita gente que nem liga muito a estas coisas da meteo, nem acompanha previsões mas que adora neve e trovoadas e não são propriamente meteoloucos


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (11 Dez 2012 às 22:24)

MSantos disse:


> Claro que é natural gostar de fenómenos meteo, é uma paixão/vicio como outro qualquer.
> 
> Conheço muita gente que nem liga muito a estas coisas da meteo, nem acompanha previsões mas que adora neve e trovoadas e não são propriamente meteoloucos



Gostar de fenomenos naturais é um dom que poucos têm.

Compreendo que sejamos capazes de ver o que Deus nos deu e que é fabolosa e que temos a capacidade de o compreender


----------

